# For the Love of Cannabis Can We Get Rid of Cloudflare



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok so I'm going to state the obvious.

I'd reckon the predominant user of this forum is from the U.S.

In the U.S., while attitudes are changing, it's still against federal and most state laws to cultivate this medicinal plant.

That being said, I'd imagine I'm not the only user who logs in through several VPNs and Tor before even opening this site.

So here's where cloudflare comes in..I have to keep verifying I'm a human. I get some unrecognizable text and spend several minutes trying to decipher the letters which are distorted in size, shape, and on an inkblot. If I'm lucky I get it on the first try, if not I've spent as much as 10 minutes trying to log in - after that I stop trying. I just had to retype a paragraph because a second form of identification popped up while I was typing this..REALLY?

I always have to copy and paste my posts into notepad before submitting because sometimes I'll lose the whole post due to the human check. I'll be clicking through the different threads and have to verify. WHY?

I really like this site, but this nonsense is making me consider taking my information elsewhere. I imagine it's there to prevent a DOS against the site specifically so that the provider takes the hit and has more capacity to do so. It's 2015 guys, a prepubescent irate 12 year old kid could take down cloudflare. Let's stop the annoying checks, please?


----------



## deadgro (Apr 9, 2015)

With multiple vpns and tor, you'd still have a shitty experience even without cloud flare. That's overkill, dude.


----------



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol, still only takes a few minutes to upload a picture, but I'm mostly here to scavenge and provide knowledge


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmm i would ask what vpns and tor are, but....

Im still stuck on the missing albums..from a year ago lol
A reponse would be appreciated at some point!


----------



## deadgro (Apr 9, 2015)

ShirkGoldbrick said:


> Lol, still only takes a few minutes to upload a picture, but I'm mostly here to scavenge and provide knowledge


Still, the feds don't care about your home grow.


----------



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 9, 2015)

Haven't had to verify the last two log ons, thanks! 

Perhaps the feds don't care, but that doesn't stop them from sharing info upon request from pd wanting to know what's happening in their district. I don't think this is happening yet, but tides change as fast as politicians stances.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2015)

it has been established that if youre using multiple vpns, tors etc the website will not work for you properly, this is to reduce spammers. 
It is one or the other, 

we have had this discussion with members in length, we take member security as a number 1 priority, and if you choose to use vpns, tors etc you will have unexpected issues with cloudflare, while we realize this is a downfall to using it, but we also cant have significant amount of spammers here,
unfortunately its a win/loose situation for some members,


----------



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> we take member security as a number 1 priority


Do you log ip addresses of visitors or members? If so, would you turn over said ip addresses upon request to authorities? Better, would you blatantly ignore a subpoena requesting you to log and report said information on user(s)? Would you tip the user off, interfering with an investigation? 

The first silk road operated on tor and wasn't invite only. If you want to keep spammers out, since you must register to post, put a human check on user registration. Or do one check per login. If someone isn't logged on they can't post and so no check is needed to prevent spamming. 

I know tor sometimes reroutes ip addresses mid session so the later may still cause some frustration but at least you can view threads without being pestered. 

Also, can we get rid of the inkblots? Sometimes a human can't even pass the human check, I imagine it could be a bit easier. 

I know recognition software is getting more complicated though, and within a few years they'll be better than humans and your checks will keep the humans out and let the bots in.


----------



## ShirkGoldbrick (Apr 10, 2015)

Ps, it took me some 15 tries and 3 separate human checks to post that.


----------

